# This site is a lot better when an event is going on



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2017)

I like site events. Not just that we have special collectibles, but also contests and more public interaction with the staff.

Do you agree with me too? What do you guys like best about site events?


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 5, 2017)

Just wait until our cancelled Easter event.  You all are going to love it!


----------



## thedragmeme (Mar 5, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Just wait until our cancelled Easter event.  You all are going to love it!



*starts to cheer then stops sobbing in a corner because of the final Halloween puzzle*


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 5, 2017)

FloatyFlare said:


> *starts to cheer then stops sobbing in a corner because of the final Halloween puzzle*



That was all me.  I apologize. -_-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2017)

For sure, I think it gets a lot more active which is super fun, and usually I even come on during the not dead periods so I can do the challenges and stuff which gets me to see more of the people who are on when I am usually not, which is neat too! But yeah for sure, during an event is way better than when nothing is going on.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 5, 2017)

Events are great. I'm kind of worried that even with an event things will be dead, though.


----------



## seliph (Mar 5, 2017)

Can't wait to fight Zipper T Bunny behind a Denny's at 3AM


----------



## forestyne (Mar 5, 2017)

wait, the site _isn't _always this dead? owo


----------



## arle (Mar 5, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> That was all me.  I apologize. -_-



there's a story here that i am unaware of and now i'm morbidly curious


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 5, 2017)

arle said:


> there's a story here that i am unaware of and now i'm morbidly curious



I think she just meant she was the one that made the final puzzle in the Halloween event, which was really really hard to figure out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

gyro said:


> Can't wait to fight Zipper T Bunny behind a Denny's at 3AM



LMAO go to a proper bar to get drunk, not Denny's.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

forestyne said:


> wait, the site _isn't _always this dead? owo



The activity is like this for various reasons. One being the community has changed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

Another thing I find fun is adding the silly apple tags in event announcement threads. Remember the last TBT Fair when we were waiting for the fair to begin? That's where it all started.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 5, 2017)

there IS an event going on, right now!!!

its my 2nd annual St. David's Day Giveaway event, with an art contest!  it's on the TBT Marketplace Board. 

you can win tbt, or a shiny peach collectible!!!


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 5, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think she just meant she was the one that made the final puzzle in the Halloween event, which was really really hard to figure out.



Yep, this.  I'm still waiting to be tied up and flogged by an angry mob of members...


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Yep, this.  I'm still waiting to be tied up and flogged by an angry mob of members...



Meh. You're one of the best site leaders.


----------



## Bellflower (Mar 5, 2017)

Since I just joined I have never seen an event here before. I'm excited for when one comes up though!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Yep, this.  I'm still waiting to be tied up and flogged by an angry mob of members...



Don't worry, I'll protect you Oblivia!


----------



## seliph (Mar 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> LMAO go to a proper bar to get drunk, not Denny's.



Who said anything about drinking, disgusting


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2017)

Bellflower said:


> Since I just joined I have never seen an event here before. I'm excited for when one comes up though!!



You will enjoy these events. Since ACNL was released, we had:

Clash of the New Leaves (Summer 2013)
Halloween Story 2013
TBT Fair 2013
2014 Egg Hunt
TBT Beach Party
Halloween Event 2014 (where people get cursed for having dark candy)
TBT Fair 2014
2015 Egg Hunt
TBT Fire Festival
Bell Tree Spooktacular
Jingle's Jolly Jamboree
2016 Egg Hunt
TBT Fair 2016
The Woods Expedition
Advent Calendar 2016

Not only that, but some of the staff members (both current and retired) won contests in the top 3 before they became part of the site staff.

My favorite two events the whole time I was on TBT were the TBT Fair 2014 and TBT Fair 2016. Basically, there's no event better than the TBT Fair. I'm gonna say it again. Apples enjoy the fair.


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 5, 2017)

throwback to when easter got delayed that one year because someone had an oatmeal accident


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Events definitely bring more activity but I feel like the forum gets in a slump every now and again. Probably due to people's lives being busy. New Animal Crossing games also bring activity. But I feel like the forum isn't totally dead. It isn't amazingly active either but definitely has a steady flow of activity.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

gyro said:


> Who said anything about drinking, disgusting



What's disgusting is that you're fighting a guy in a bunny costume at 3 AM behind a Denny's and you're sober.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm particularly looking forward to this year's cancelled Easter event!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 5, 2017)

I just want to say I love how the main page shows this thread as "This site is a lot better...", making it sound very unsure of itself


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The activity is like this for various reasons. One being the community has changed.



so does that explain the peculiar active member-to-guest ratio then? i don't ever really see more than 100 members online at once, so i was surprised to hear that that isn't always the case ;>


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

10/10 would agree.

Whenever an event happens people meet new friends and I honestly think it's an amazing way to bond with newer members, staff, or people you don't normally see! Also it's a great way to see peoples artwork and congratulate people on placing in the events that go on here!


----------



## nSound (Mar 6, 2017)

I've never been in a site event in BTF, so I hope it's exciting as it sounds, I can't wait for that "cancelled easter event" coming up!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2017)

gyro said:


> Can't wait to fight Zipper T Bunny behind a Denny's at 3AM



Please do not out our corporate sponsors like this, it was very hard to get Jer to wear a pancake suit.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> Please do not out our corporate sponsors like this, it was very hard to get Jer to wear a pancake suit.



ohhhhh.  
well that finally explains the gazillion duplicative threads in Brewsters about pancakes versus waffles...


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2017)

Tom said:


> Please do not out our corporate sponsors like this, it was very hard to get Jer to wear a pancake suit.



Put on the suit Jeremy or I'll fight you too (ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2017)

If the egg hunt is cancelled, then I should probably send my apples to hide eggs around the site so nobody can feel the disappointment of a cancelled event. Apples are better at Easter than Zipper is anyway.


----------

